# Moving to Portugal (Algarve/Faro)



## MikeB (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, I am engaged to a Portuguese national woman....we have a home and several acres of land, so a place to stay is no problem. I am an Automotive Service Technician and am seeking to carry on my trade in Portugal, whether it be for myself or someone else...anyone know where I can search for jobs before moving over ? I plan to work in Portugal and then bring the family over...any suggestions or links would be great, Thanks, Mike B


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats a big playing field and there is no doubt its major business. All the major dealerships are in and around Faro so you could write to any that you have experience or certification with. All the addresses and numbers are in yellow pages Páginas Amarelas: Telefones, Moradas e Contactos de Empresas Portuguesas 

If you want back street mechanics there are thousands, the pay certainly won't be anything like UK rates. But give a few a call and see if they have work enough to take someone else on. 

Never tried looking for this type of vacancy in one of the local papers but I guess Algarve Sul must carry this type of ad.

A web search on clix brings up a few ideas ...

MECÂNICO DE AUTOMÓVEIS | Careerjet
Precisa-se Torneiro Mecânico - Algarve - INTERIMAN (13-2-2010)
Empregos em Indústria Automobilística - Algarve | careerjet.pt

And congrats on engaging a Portuguese National Woman


----------

